# Stabilizer length for open shooters??



## azsd1 (Jul 21, 2004)

I was looking into getting a new stabilizer setup this year for 3d and was wanting to get some ideas on lengths of side bars and front stabilizers some of you would suggest for the open class?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Most shooters are using 30" up front and 12" on side bars. That's just the most common but you will see all types of crazy stuff.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Same here. 30" and 12" is what I run on almost everything and then the weight just changes as needed. 

Give your bow and your specs and we might be able to help a little more with what commonly work


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

What he said,30in,however I like 15 out back.


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

i have been playing around with a 30 out front and a 24 out back and am really liking it so far solid as a rock


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

36/14

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I run a 30 and 14. Running my back bar low and back on the riser now so the 14 may be a little long out the back. Gonna pick up a 12-36 combo to try out.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

24 inches of carbon up front (not counting weights/dampeners) 10 inch vbars (I use two).


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have 2 differrent front bars that I use. 1 is 28" long with 3oz of weight, the other is 14" with 8oz of weight, and I use an 11" rear bar with 14 oz of weight.


----------



## onehandedwonder (Oct 20, 2012)

30 in the front with 4oz then 15 in the back with 13oz hold like a rock b stingers r awsome!!!


----------



## Kaptain (Jun 2, 2011)

34 in the front and a pair of 14's in the back.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

30 up front + 6 oz, 12 back left + 7oz.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

30 up front with 4 oz.and 10 in the back with 9 oz. all made by Dead Center Archery Products


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

33 + 15, 7 oz out front 19 low and back. As long as I stay strong it holds in the middle get weak or collapse and out the bottom it goes.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

24 up front, 2 12's in the back


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

~32" front bar with 3-4 ounces weight, twin 12" rear with 5.5 ounces on left and 4.5 ounces on right - length of weights yields about 14" total on the rear bars.

Right handed shooter, 5' 9" tall, 165#, 27.5" draw length, 60# bow

You will see a lot of longer rear single bars with huge amounts of weights - that seems to be the latest trend.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

30" out front 12" total out back single side and low on bow


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

27 and 12


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

30 in front + 6oz, 12 in back left + 7oz


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

33" with 4-5 oz up front...12" with 18-20 oz on the back of my VE. I am still playing with weights and location. Right now I am using the lower of the two holes on the back of the riser. I love how the bow holds using the upper hole BUT the bar is uncomfortable in that position for loading arrows and drawing the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Get ahold of Todd with Dead Center Archery and he will help you out


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I spent alot of money and time to figure out what worked with my set up. End result was a 20"front/2oz and outback a 10"/6oz ,short to most peoples likes but works great with my set up.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

It really depends on what bow, currently I'm shooting a 25" front bar with two 10" side bars. Just have to play around with your setup. go to your local proshop and see what you like.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

ThomasBisbee said:


> It really depends on what bow, currently I'm shooting a 25" front bar with two 10" side bars. Just have to play around with your setup. *go to your local proshop and see what you like*.


If only it were that easy. The closest "Pro Shop" to me is 45 miles, and they cater primarily to hunting archers. Closest Pro Shop with 3D and target stuff is at least 90 miles away, and their selection is minimal.

Those of you who have true Pro Shops with indoor range where they will let you try things out need to know how lucky you are. Many of us just have to buy on-line and experiment.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

I run a 27 up front with 4 oz and a 12 out the back with 8 oz 

Sent Via Pony Express


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> 33" with 4-5 oz up front...12" with 18-20 oz on the back of my VE. I am still playing with weights and location. Right now I am using the lower of the two holes on the back of the riser. I love how the bow holds using the upper hole BUT the bar is uncomfortable in that position for loading arrows and drawing the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just an update....

I have gone back to the top hole in the riser and found the sweet spot on the angle and gotten used to it so its not as much of a problem as it seemed since the angle is correct now. 

33" w/ 6oz up front
12" w/ 18oz off the back 

Happy as a pig in poo with how this setup holds. 

It's all about playing with weights and side rod location....the Katera XL I shot the past 3 seasons didn't like as much front weight on the same bar...I only ran 3oz...4 at the most. The side rod weight was about the same but the bow held MUCH better with the side rod lower and tighter to the bow then with the VE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

24"/2-3oz front 

12"/10-13oz back


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

24 out front 12 hangin on the side.6 o/z out front 8 o/z out the side.Gives me just the right amount of float.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

bow-legged said:


> most shooters are using 30" up front and 12" on side bars. That's just the most common but you will see all types of crazy stuff.


x 2.


----------

